# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa designe te punuara nga une !!

## Adhurim-Rexha

-----------------------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## [LoTi]

Pak e sakt.

----------


## EnRy

Adhurim qenke 1 fare 
kte punimin e tret njeher e ke qar fare.
mund ta di me ca programi ke punuar?

----------


## RiLLzI

*shum tmira punimet,sidomos qajo e para.

Te qikjo e 3-ta paske pshtjell shum*

----------

